# Sportsman 1000xp



## JLOWERY

Well finally rode one yesterday. I will have one! these things a freaking unreal on power. Can am better do something quick cause their outty 1000 don't have a chance in Hell competing with them. I thought the 850's were strong it's about like comparing a brute 750 to a 850 or outty 1000. But 30hp will do that Lol. I let off at 85mph and it had plenty more my 13 850 tops out at 84-85mph. I honestly think it would've went into the mid 90's.


----------



## Polaris425

They are a beast it sounds like. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JLOWERY

Jon I've never rode anything like it. I checked abernathys inventory I'm going to buy a Pearl white le tomorrow


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## chrisd11

wish kawi would do something


----------



## Lsu524

ya know... its a dang shame kawi wont do anything to atleast make small power upgrades. I mean a small upgrade to an 800 would even be worth it but no they cant do that. If kawi wants to put the competition to shame they will make a 1000 with suspension compared to the polaris and canam 1000's. Also another "issue" is that the brutes dont put out another backpressure. 

sorry for the rant but anyways MAKE ANOTHER THREAD ABOUT YOUR NEW MUD WHIP!!!!


----------



## JLOWERY

Well went to abernathys prepared to buy a Pearl white 1000xp and came home with a black Pearl metallic 1000xp. There was a older man there wanting to trade it in on a smaller bike and I offered him $200 more than they offered on trade in. Got it for $8800 only 5hrs 37miles full 4yr warranty.


----------



## adamwedge

Very nice!


----------



## Polaris425

Love it!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JeepXK

JLOWERY said:


> Well finally rode one yesterday. I will have one! these things a freaking unreal on power. Can am better do something quick cause their outty 1000 don't have a chance in Hell competing with them. I thought the 850's were strong it's about like comparing a brute 750 to a 850 or outty 1000. But 30hp will do that Lol. I let off at 85mph and it had plenty more my 13 850 tops out at 84-85mph. I honestly think it would've went into the mid 90's.


11hp difference between the 850 and 1000........


----------



## JLOWERY

Yeah. So What's your point?
09-11 850 72HP
12-15 850 HO 77
15 1000XP 88HP
OUTTY 1000 86HP 
BRUTE 750 50ish


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I sold my 14 850 because I missed the low end power my brute had. After 20 mph the popo would run, and can't beat the ride. Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## JLOWERY

A little clutch work on a 850 and you'd laugh at a brute


----------



## Polaris425

Any upgrades? I know you don't leave stuff stock long. Don't keep us in the dArk. :bigok:


----------



## JLOWERY

I hadn't done anything to it yet lol. I've been focusing more on my RZR 1K


----------



## JLOWERY

Well finally put wheels and tires on it


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## J2!

Looks great !! Jody over at Outkast can hook ya up with about a 5" lift for it. The stance on his Sportsman lifts is AWSOME, if you haven't seen them check out the pics at his website. And have you hit the mid 90's on it yet ??


----------



## JLOWERY

85 on the Terms but she was loose as hell so I let out


----------



## JLOWERY

Color matched my bumper today to My A Arms and seat inlays


----------

